# Shawarma music



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

At uni I lived on this music and shawarma. Kamal’s on bank st. Lamb shawarma. 

and Rabi Abou-Kalil


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I’ve never had a shawarma, but I like the music.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I’ve never had a shawarma, but I like the music.


You should. If you can find a good place its one of the best sandwiches you can get anywhere. Ottawa is jam packed with shawarma shops, but there is a lot of variation in quality.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

sambonee said:


> At uni I lived on this music and shawarma. Kamal’s on bank st. Lamb shawarma.
> 
> and Rabi Abou-Kalil


Sadly Kamal’s is gone now, replaced by a Starbucks.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

My band has played in a shawarma place. It's called the Lebanese Palace.  We got some good food in there. And a very appreciative crowd.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Chito said:


> My band has played in a shawarma place. It's called the Lebanese Palace.  We got some good food in there. And a very appreciative crowd.


That’s the place down at the corner of Industrial and St Laurent? I was there for an anniversary party, they had a big Lebanese style banquet with a whole roast lamb, it was really good.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

zdogma said:


> That’s the place down at the corner of Industrial and St Laurent? I was there for an anniversary party, they had a big Lebanese style banquet with a whole roast lamb, it was really good.


Yeah that's the place. They did a small banquet for the band, there were 6 of us. It was good.  BTW, we're playing at that new O'Brien's Roadhouse in the same area on March 7th.  I think it's owned by the folks who own Lebanese Palace.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Sounds fun, I think that same family also runs the Lebanese grocery store on Bank St near Billings Bridge. I’ll mark it on my calendar, I’d love to get out to see you guys.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

zdogma said:


> Sounds fun, I think that same family also runs the Lebanese grocery store on Bank St near Billings Bridge. I’ll mark it on my calendar, I’d love to get out to see you guys.


Scott i hope you get to go see Chito and his band. Great energy and lots of fun.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Late seventy's after the bars closed off to Sammy's for a Donair. They were great .
donair - Bing images


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I live right in the middle of "Little Lebanon" here in North Edmonton. Great food and great neighbors to have! Had a few weddings outside in the summer and this was the type of live outdoor tuneage that took over the neighborhood a couple of times in the last few years. Some of the pop and rap music that I hear occasionally sound pretty cool too. Great melting pot of sound. Donairs are king here though, not so much Shawarma. I'll have to try some. I just made some Makeneh the other day that I picked up from a local shop. Great snausages!


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

You guys are making me hungry! 
A few shawarma shops popped up here in NF but I was first introduced to lebanese food in BC at my old roommates restaurant in Burnaby. Golden pita. 

Then i went to Montreal and overdosed on garlic sauce. Its called shish taouk there (chicken) and damn good after a night of drinking. There was a place on crescent st that would be lined up out the door at 2 am. They had the best garlic potatoes.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

One word.

Tabooli

Neighbors kid was getting married and they passed me a couple of plates of BBQ Leb food and desserts one afternoon. That's when I discovered that stuff. Even made my own a couple of years ago. Probably isn't for everyone but I find it delicious.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> One word.
> 
> Tabooli
> 
> Neighbors kid was getting married and they passed me a couple of plates of BBQ Leb food and desserts one afternoon. That's when I discovered that stuff. Even made my own a couple of years ago. Probably isn't for everyone but I find it delicious.


Yeah, its good stuff. It varies a lot from place to place but when they get it right its amazing. Sour but good.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Here’s my shawarma song. This is the first ever improv take. I was lovin the dynamic filter and trem. Long chords aren’t so fun 

lyrics are all improvised. They start at 7:20


__
https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fchizzwizz%2F2019-seachagnus-jan-12-jam


----------



## Yelir (Oct 23, 2018)

zdogma said:


> You should. If you can find a good place its one of the best sandwiches you can get anywhere. Ottawa is jam packed with shawarma shops, but there is a lot of variation in quality.


Can you really classify a shawarma as a sandwich?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Is a Shawarma basically a Donair? Different flavour? Sauce? Gyro's basically Donairs with Tzatziki sauce?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Dorian2 said:


> Is a Shawarma basically a Donair? Different flavour? Sauce? Gyro's basically Donairs with Tzatziki sauce?


If so, I can understand why I’ve never had a Shawarma.

My mom used to eat donairs.

I couldn’t get past the smell.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Two words, bubba ganoush .

Shawarma, gyros, donair, whatever you want to call it, it's great.

(* language warning on this one)


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I just looked up baba ganoush and definitely have to try some.


----------

